# chung do kwan forms



## Flower_warrior (Jun 11, 2004)

HEllo all i am a 3rd dan Black Belt in Chung Do Kwan Tae Kwon Do.

Our systeems forms are (Kuk Mu 1-6, Pyoang An 1-5, Chulgi, Pal Sek, Yun Bi, Hungetsu, Ship Soo, Jaon)

my favorite is yun bi becuase it has a 360 jump


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 11, 2004)

I think some or most of those are Tang Soo Do forms. We are also Chung Do Kwan but do the Palgue/Koryo forms.
Could be becuae our Grandmaster's Instructor, Mr. Uhm, is V.P. of the WTF and Kukkiwon.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jun 11, 2004)

They are Tang Soo Do forms...

The Chung Do Kwan was the first Tang Soo Do school to open. This happened in '44 under Govornor Abe. Tang Soo Do just meant the same thing as Karate-Do (China Hand Way translation). For this reason, many of the old school Chung Do Kwan guys do these hyung, as opposed to the newer material.

You also have CDK schools that do Chung Han, Taegeuk and Palgwe. Don't be surprised if your CDK master knows all the sets. Remember, when the Chung Han were created in '55, General Choi was a member, and had obtained his sa-dan from Master Son, Duk-Son, second president of the Chung Do Kwan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 11, 2004)

I believe Son's organization, WTA (World Tae Kwon Do Association), still does the Pyung-Ahn, Kuk Moo, and some of the forms listed above. Some are straight out of Shotokan.
Even the Palgue forms have this influence, since the Grandmasters who developed them practiced Karate or Karate-influenced arts at one time.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 12, 2004)

Am I the only CDK that studies the Tae Geuk forms? I think we use the palgue 1st dan form as a "student black belt"(probationary period) form, but That's all I know about those.

That's if it is called Po Yun(spelling is more likely to be wrong.)


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 12, 2004)

It depends on who you're Instructor is and how close he is to the WTF. Pure WTF schools will probably do Taegeuk as well as belong to the USTU. Our school is WTF, but remains strongly Chung Do Kwan. The Palgue forms were the forms our Grandmaster learned in Korea, and were the ones he taught.
It is NOT mandatory to do the Taegeuk forms in WTF; Palgue forms are still accepted and practiced. If you go to the Hanmadang Festival in Korea, Palgue forms are accepted for forms competition.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jun 12, 2004)

Have you heard anything, or seen anything, in regards to the new forms to be required by Kukkiwon?


----------



## Mithios (Jun 12, 2004)

Before Son took over the C.D.K. The first 3 forms were called Tae Geuk 1,2,and 3. Not to be confused with the kukkiwon forms of the same name. They were the Taikiyoku forms of Shotokan. When Son took over he created the Kuk Mu's.     Mithios


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jun 12, 2004)

Mithios,

I have long wondered what the difference between the Kicho hyung and the Kuk Mu are. Also, I think I remember seeing something about 2 Kuk Mu?


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 13, 2004)

That's weird, we were never too close to the WTF. I know that this is what was taught from our GM to my instructors instructor to my instructor to me. But I guess that since our GM was an instructor for the ROK army, he would have to be more closely tied to the Kukkiwon at that time. That would make some sense.


----------



## David4516 (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't know all that many forms yet (only a purple belt) but of the ones I do know, I think Pyoang An #2 is my favorite...


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 14, 2004)

A few other fellow students at my class also like pyong an II.  It's a toss up for me for pyong an 2, 3, or chien 1.


----------



## David4516 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just think that Pyoang An #2 'flows' better than most the other Chung Do Kwan forms...

But #3 is pretty cool too...


----------



## Black Belt FC (Jun 17, 2004)

Kodanjaclay said:
			
		

> They are Tang Soo Do forms...
> 
> General Choi was a member, and had obtained his sa-dan from Master Son, Duk-Son, second president of the Chung Do Kwan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithios (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes,   Son kicked out anyone that did not see thing's his way. Tae hi Nam,  Han kya Cho, and more. Good martial artist's and leader's. Makes ya wonder.        Mithios


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 18, 2004)

Choi was notorious for his "My way or the highway" approach. The whole ITF was essentially built around his cult of personality. I'm not diminishing his importance, but everything had to be his way. Not a great way to develop ideas when only your opinion counts.
 Anyway, seeing as how Pyung An and many of the other original Chung Do Kwan forms were taken straight from Karate, you can't really call them Chung Do Kwan forms. That implies they were developed from within the style. They were not. I would say that the Palgue forms were the first real Chung Do Kwan forms, since they were developed independently of the Shotokan and other forms from outside Korea.


----------



## Mithios (Jun 18, 2004)

The original C.K.D. forms Are taken from Shotokan, but there are difference's. The palgues were also taken from these forms, and reworked by a group of differen't kwan leader's. The I.T.F forms were developed by C.D.K. senior's. I think that is why so many C.K.D. people wen't with the I.T.F. And of course the General had some power then. so that was part of it also.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 29, 2004)

It's been a while since I've been on these forums, and I couldn't help but reply to this thread, since I'm in the WTA.  :ultracool 

(Here's an old thread I once started myself regarding our forms, if anyone's interested: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5698&page=1&pp=15 )

I'd like to say hello to Flower Warrior and Black Belt FC.  It sounds as though you're both also WTA members (or perhaps used to be).  It's good to know I'm not alone out here on the internet.


----------

